# Sharpening the Oroshi Hocho



## Dave Martell (Sep 30, 2011)

Something I wouldn't care to do often.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Sep 30, 2011)

Wowza!


----------



## ecchef (Sep 30, 2011)

That stone could use a flattening.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 30, 2011)

ecchef said:


> That stone could use a flattening.



My spider senses tell me that these fellas know what they are doing.


----------



## mainaman (Sep 30, 2011)

man that is one huge amakusa , I wonder how they lap it if at all.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 30, 2011)

Timthebeaver said:


> My spider senses tell me that these fellas know what they are doing.


 
I would not count on it. Look it's a fish shop, chefs are not well known for there knife sharpening skills + look at the bevel and edge, it's not very even.


----------



## obtuse (Sep 30, 2011)

That looks like fun...


----------



## aaronsgibson (Sep 30, 2011)

haha. OK I want one. Would be fun trying to sharpen it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Sep 30, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> chefs are not well known for there knife sharpening skills


 
whaaaa...


----------



## Larrin (Sep 30, 2011)

Do any Japanese flatten their stones?


----------



## zitangy (Sep 30, 2011)

Perhaps he is using a section of the stone each time, depending on the angle desired? Regular stones are too small for such a long knife. It calls for some body rocking motion. I wouldn't doubt his professional skill as each fish would be too expensive for him to mutialiate... In all probability he has a way/ technique to use a dished stone..


----------



## memorael (Sep 30, 2011)

I am not so sure the stone is concave... look at the edge he is flattening the ura and the stone seems to be pretty flat to me, I think it looks that way because of the shape it has, I think it has a corner sticking out, or the picture could be warped, look at the guy behind his face seems to be warped. I don't think these guys would risk maiming a several thousand dllr fish with a bad edge and by the size of that knife we are probably talking about the huge ton or more tunas which go for hefty amounts.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah the warping is the photo.

Insane photo!


Also +1 on chefs not knowing their arse from a hole in the ground about knives.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Sep 30, 2011)

what chefs are you guys talking about??

are we gonna have to have a contest or something!!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 1, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> what chefs are you guys talking about??
> 
> are we gonna have to have a contest or something!!


 
I have yet to meet a chef face to face that can sharpen a knife correctly


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 1, 2011)

didn't you enter the sharpening olympics??


----------

